# Local SKK Dojo



## Nicholaas1981 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello all. Frequent lurker, first-time (or very near it) poster. 

I'll cut to the chase. There's a nearby SKK school I've been looking at joining. I see alot of people on these boards ask to check out schools they are interested in and get advice, so I figured I'd do the same and see if anyone has any insight or advice. Thanks in advance!

-Nick

http://www.villarisscarborough.com/


----------



## MJS (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, the site itself is pretty basic, compared to others that I've seen.  Doesn't really say much about the instructors or go into much detail on how classes are run, what the focus of each class is, etc.  I've never heard of any of the insts. so I can't help you there.

People will have good and bad to say about Villari.  Keep in mind, that if SKK is what you're looking at, there are other teachers out there, aside from a Villari affiliated group.  

I started at a Villari school, but have long since moved on.  I enjoy it, although now that I've been exposed to other Kenpo systems, I can see differences.  Of course, each school is different, so my experiences could differ from what you will see.

My suggestion is:  Go watch a few classes, if you already haven't.  Most schools offer a trial class or 2, so I'd take advantage of it.  Talk to the inst., the students, ask about anything and everything that you can think of, such as, cost, how many classes are offered to you each week, any hidden fees, contracts, other programs that they offer, any additional charges, for things such as belt tests, backgrounds of the teachers, etc.

Some of these things may not seem that important, but IMO, they are all valid questions that should be asked.  You will be the one paying and training, so I would think that you'd want to make sure that you're getting the most out of it.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## jamz (Sep 29, 2009)

The daughter of a friend of my wife's got her 1st black belt at the Scarborough Villari's a couple of years ago, and their son is brown now, I believe.  I haven't heard anything bad about them, and they seem to have very convenient hours.

If you wanted to travel a bit further west, down route 25, there is the one I go to in Standish, which I can highly recommend, I've been going there for almost two years now.  (www.villarisstandish.com)

The owner/instructor is Master Cheryl Roy, 5th Dan, and the prices are very reasonable, as far as I can tell.  I'm a newb in the MA world though, but as far as looking around the Portland area, the Villari schools are the only ones that DON'T offer/demand contracts. Go figure!   No other SKK schools that I could see.... but last time I researched it was maybe a year ago.  Only thing about the standish school, most of the students seem to have been there forever... the classes are mostly 1st degrees, some seconds and thirds, four of us green belts, and an orange and white.  People seem pretty dedicated to that school.

If I were to start over again, I would take advantage of the  $20 for a uniform and two classes deal, and I would take two classes at each school and see which one you like better.

-James


----------

